# Free David Lee



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Brown needs to stop playing the vets don't provide anything positive for the Knicks and play David Lee more.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Well Cpaw, hopefully he does that against the Bucks. I'm getting tired of watching the Senior Citzen club failing to hit field goals.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So how did he look tonight with his 12 rebounds?


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

So because of one good game, suddenly Lee should be a starter?

It's either him or Ariza at the 3, and I don't think it really matters who starts. All the 3 on this team should is defense, rebound, and hustle.

The shots should come from Frye, Curry, and the guards.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

85 lakers said:


> So because of one good game, suddenly Lee should be a starter?
> 
> It's either him or Ariza at the 3, and I don't think it really matters who starts. All the 3 on this team should is defense, rebound, and hustle.
> 
> The shots should come from Frye, Curry, and the guards.


I'll skip the obvious comment that no one else plays defense or hustles.

I don't care if Lee starts or not, it is a matter of him getting minutes. Lee can guard either the 3 or 4 as well as rebound. Relying on players that can only score hasn't given the Knicks many wins this season.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

So how did Lee look with his 15 rebounds, 3 steals and 23 points?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> So how did Lee look with his 15 rebounds, 3 steals and 23 points?


 You like to toot your own horn!

-Petey


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Oh, I don't blame him...*

We've been calling for Lee all season. Laker dude comes in here and belittles Lee and when he shows he's for real, never comes back and says.."OK...maybe he is better than I thought". Keep on keepin on, Cpawfan. Averaging 13.5 boards in 2 starts...plus 15+ points, I believe. Shows the decent J, and not many finish like him. We have our 3,4,5 for the next 10 years.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

85 lakers said:


> So because of one good game, suddenly Lee should be a starter?
> 
> It's either him or Ariza at the 3, and I don't think it really matters who starts. All the 3 on this team should is defense, rebound, and hustle.
> 
> The shots should come from Frye, Curry, and the guards.


Ariza is officially the 3rd string as far as the SF position goes behind Woods and Lee. When given the opportunity some of us Knick fans from day 1 wanted to see Lee in the lineup. We would like to see what Zeke drafted and what he can do. Wouldn't you? I know it's only game 2, but at least he hit a couple of outside jumpers and grabbed rebounds (let's see all career highs). Ariza isn't a rebounder, and he can't seem to hit a field goal unless it's a in your face dunk. Woods also showed some hustle in the final OT against the Suns by grabbing 2 key rebounds. With that being said, you still think Ariza should be in the starting lineup ahead of Woods and Lee?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

With the suspension of Jerome James id go with this lineup

PG- Nate/Marbury
SG- Nate/Marbury THE ONE WHO DOESNT START AT PG
SF- Ariza
PF- Lee
C- Curry 

6th man- Frye
7th man- Jcraw
8th man- Qrich 
9th man- Rose HUSTLE/ENERGY
10th man- Jerome James WHEN HE COMES BACK
11th man- Qyntel Woods
12th man- Jackie Butler REPLACES JJ AS 10TH MAN DURING SUSPENSION

What do y'all think?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Petey said:


> You like to toot your own horn!
> 
> -Petey


I said after the draft that Lee would be a better NBA Player than Frye and I still believe it.


----------

